# New Canon EOS 70D - reviews



## vlim (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's the most complete 70D review i've found for now :

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_eos_70d_review/conclusion/


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: New Canon EOS 70D - review*

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xvnm (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: New Canon EOS 70D - review*

This one's not bad, either: http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon_EOS_70D/


----------



## candyman (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: New Canon EOS 70D - review*



vlim said:


> Here's the most complete 70D review i've found for now :
> 
> http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_eos_70d_review/conclusion/


 
"...And it inherits so many key features from the higher-end, but older, 7D model that for us the cheaper 70D is a more sensible purchase."
This may cause the 7D MK II to be released only in Q1 of 2015. Or...?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: New Canon EOS 70D - review*



candyman said:


> vlim said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the most complete 70D review i've found for now :
> ...


Actually, it means that Canon 7D Mark II is expected to launch very soon. Otherwise, some users 7D may give up waiting, and buy a 70D now. I would, if it had haste. I see very significant improvements in the 70D, compared to 60D, but wish 7D Mark II has a new sensor "NO" dual pixel AF, and much lower noise at high ISO. Thus it would be worth paying $ 1800 for it.


----------



## vlim (Sep 10, 2013)

Here a new deep and great one, from Bryan at The Digital Picture...

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-70D.aspx



> According to the owner's manual, a 7D version (N) lacking WIFI capability is planned to be available. The 70D version (W) is the specified WIFI-capable version – this is the only model I've seen available here in the USA.



Does it mean no Wi-fi in the 7D marl II ? I guess...


----------



## Jim O (Sep 13, 2013)

vlim said:


> Here a new deep and great one, from Bryan at The Digital Picture...
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-70D.aspx
> 
> ...



I would think it's a typo and he meant 70D version (N) since he was talking about the 70D.

Same thing with the 6D. The (W) version is sold in the US and most countries that allow use of 802.11 networks. the (N) version is sold elsewhere. Similar to the 600EX-RT and the non-RT versions where use of RF is restricted.


----------



## Mark Andrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the review! I just picked up the 70D and I love it. It is exactly what I have been looking for in a DSLR, especially with the camcorder like auto focus features. It's a winner and is spot on with it's tracking focus. I have come to love the articulating screen as well. I can't imagine not shooting without it especially for those high and low angle shots. 

As a pro cinematographer, shooting in manual focus is ideal, but there are moments when you have to capture run and gun footage, documentary style, and I see this amazing auto focus feature as a great tool to have in the kit. Let's be honest, it's really hard to keep focus on those run and gun shots ... not anymore with the 70D. Yes, it's that good. 

I am also impressed with the 18 - 135 STM lens. It has become my go-to lens. The stabilization feature in it is fantastic. 

The one disappointment I have with it is the lack of a headset jack. Video storytelling is all about pictures and sounds, so it's a bit of a head scratcher to me why the Canon engineers go to great lengths to improve the video features but neglected a headset jack. I can only assume that camera will be here in a year or so. 

The perfect camera would be to have the 5DMKIII with the 70D auto focus features plus the articulating screen. When or if that ever happens, I will upgrade to that camera. For now, I am very excited about the 70D.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 3, 2014)

Just got the 70D earlier today (along with the 100-400 L IS) ... I am very impressed with the lightning fast auto focus with the touch screen ... *one touch and it just locks on instantly* ... excellent value for money.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Just got the 70D earlier today (along with the 100-400 L IS) ... I am very impressed with the lightning fast auto focus with the touch screen ... *one touch and it just locks on instantly* ... excellent value for money.



I've heard a lot of praise for the touch screen interface.... my bet is that it will become standard across the Canon DSLR line.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the 70D earlier today (along with the 100-400 L IS) ... I am very impressed with the lightning fast auto focus with the touch screen ... *one touch and it just locks on instantly* ... excellent value for money.
> ...


It really is awesome, its faster then any iPhone or Android phone touch screens ... I'm just blown away by how fast and how accurately it focuses ... I hope they introduce on all of the DSLRs, coz it's a great feature to have ... I think it would be even more awesome if they can make it possible to to use the touch screen while using the view finder, like the Pansasonic GX7 ... but the only problem I see with that, in a DSLR, is our face covering most of the screen and getting in the way of the touching the screen. Maybe if they implement electronic view finder then they can place it to the left of the screen, allowing easy access to touch the screen while viewing through the view finder.


----------

